# Won't stop Barking in Crate



## jjohnston

I've been crate training my Yellow Lab. He is 5 months old. He has been really good. He goes in, I can close him in and he just lays down like no big thing. I keep it downstairs in my livingroom. He has slept the night in it the past 3 nights just fine until last night.

I put him in at 11:00 and he started crying at 1:00am. I had heard I need to ignore that so he doesn't associate crying with me letting him out. After 15 min the crying turned into barking, I ignored it, and after 1 hour straight of barking I had to let him out because I live in a town house. I let him out and took him outside right away. he didn't do anything. We got back inside, I put him in his kennel, he went in by himself no problem, then when i got to my room, the barking started, and continued for 4 hours.

any ideas what to do if this happens again tonight? Is it normal for a 5 month old puppy to have a night like that every now and then? and if so what should I do?


----------



## TooneyDogs

Dogs can have off nights like humans but there are a couple of things that can help. Crating in the same room that you are in is a biggie (reassurance/not being banished from the pack/lonely/afraid) and of course exercise.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

Absolutely put the crate IN THE ROOM WITH YOU, close by your bed.

Before bed, stuff a toy or a bone with some good stuff like peanut butter or cheez whiz, along with some broken up dog biscuits, and put it in your freezer.

If the puppy gets restless during the night, take him out, and then put him back in the crate with his "pacifyer".

If you have just gotten this puppy, or you are just starting the crate training, keep in mine, he is experiencing a huge change in his life. Be patient. Keep him near you, and I bet things are much better.


----------



## jjohnston

OK, thats all really good to know! Thanks!!

I started out with his crate in my room at night. But when I thought he was comfortable with it I moved it to the livingroom. I was told by someone that you shouldn't move the crate around, it should stay in 1 spot. And I thought he would be happier with it being in the same room as me when I'm awake.

Does it matter to move the crate around? Mostly just 2 places. Also, someone told me that having a dog sleep in the same room as you can lead to dominence issues with the dog. Is that true at all? because I would like to have him sleep in my room, the only reason I don't is because I don't want it to lead to that dominence issue.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers

You can move the crate in the daytime.

Crating your puppy in your bedroom at night should not lead to any dominance issues, particularly in a breed such as a Labrador Retriever.


----------



## jjohnston

Ok, so its ok to have the crate down with me during the day, and bring it to my room at night. Thats cool! Because I actually like the dog sleeping in my room. I just didn't want him to get confused about where his crate is.

Thanks for all your help! Its really appreciated!


----------



## frank

You don't mention what kind of exercise the dog is getting, but having the dog crated overnight as well as for several hours during the day can lead to a lot of pent up frustration for a puppy. Doggie genetics have him traveling long distances with a purpose all day every day, but doggie reality has him in one spot for most of each day. That's a big disconnect for a dog.

Agreed, too, that the dog should be near you overnights. I never personally did the crate moving thing, so I can't say one way or the other whether it's "right" or not. Generally, though, "right" winds up being whatever works.


----------



## UCFWils85

JJ, I am struggling with the same situation. I have, however, somewhat gotten ahold of things. 

First off- Night time. Take this advice and you will sleep great- exercise the crap out of your dog in the evening!!! We let our pup run and run in our backyard for a solid hour or so around 6-7 pm. Then she comes in, watches TV with us for a while and before we know it shes passed out. We put her in the crate and she's so tired she can barely cry. Lately she has been sleeping from 10 pm all the way through 7:30-8 a.m. She's only 15 weeks old.

As for daytime, I've learned painfully it will just take time. I put some DAP in her room which helped, I think, but she still has anxiety. Honestly, if someone can check on her every once and a while and she's potty trained, you could leave her out. That's what I do and it's gone fine so far.


----------



## jjohnston

I think he gets plenty of exersize. He spends the days at doggie daycare, and plays hard with other dogs. When I get him home the lays down on my feet and falls asleep right away. I try to keep him awake, but I turn my back for 5 min and he's asleep again. I've been having him go into his crate in the evenings so he can get used to it. I've tried to take him for a walk around 9:00pm because by then he had been asleep for 2 hours. But he barely makes it to the corner before slowing way down, then eventually sitting.

I can't leave him out when he isn't watched, he still chews on wires, and has taken a particular interest in lamp coards. he also is not house broken yet. He will NOT go in his crate, but if he is out, and I turn my back, I get the plesent sound of a trickel trickel... He's learning the house breaking thing, its only been 2 weeks. which maybe is a long time, I'm not sure.

I'll try him in his crate next to my bed tonight and see how it goes. If I do and he starts barking there... What should I do then? Just tell him no, or ignore him? I don't want my neighbors pounding down my door because he is barking. (I live in a town house)


----------



## briteday

Two weeks is nothing in the scheme of ptty training...think in months. 

I went on craigslist and found some used crates pretty cheap. We have three dogs and they like to hvae napping crates in the family room and sometimes sleep with one of us in the bedrooms at night.


----------



## doggone6

Here's and old (and VERY effective) trick I was taught eons ago by a canine behaviorist. I have not had to use it very often, but when I needed it I was glad indeed to know it!

Get a soda can (whatever your favorite is, lol). Put 10-12 pennies in it and tape the top shut firmly with masking, duct etc. tape. When the puppy starts whining/barking/etc., heave the can at the crate with a loud, firm "NO!". It may scare the crap out of the dog at first, but in any event will startle him. It takes very few repetitions for the dog to associate the sound with the undesired behavior and - trust me - he'll stop.


----------



## jjohnston

I moved the kennel into my room next to my bed. Now he is quiet. He doesn't make a sound.


----------



## schmitty2001

Someone said to give your dog a lot of exercise at night (i.e. running in the yard for an hour). I do not have a fenced in yard and my puppy is a toy breed and slightly over 3 months old. Can I buy an electric fence or is that not good for a pup that is 4lbs. and 3 months old? He is starting to bark excessively throughout the night in order to get out of his crate, once I put him in bed with me, he stops and sleeps. I don't want this to become a habit. I don't want the pooch sleeping w/me every night. Help - need answers!


----------



## jjohnston

I've heard you don't want to give in to your dog barking. This I've heard teaches the dog if he barks long enough he will get let out. What I did is moved his kennel into my room close enough to my bed, and if he whined I poked my figer into the kennel so he could smell I was still there. I only had to do that 1 night and he was done with the whining. I left the kennel in my room for a long time over a year just because it was convenient for me to leave it there. But eventually I ended up moving it to another room and have not had an issue.

But I think you want to make sure you don't give in and let the dog out.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

jjohnston said:


> OK, thats all really good to know! Thanks!!
> 
> I started out with his crate in my room at night. But when I thought he was comfortable with it I moved it to the livingroom. I was told by someone that you shouldn't move the crate around, it should stay in 1 spot. And I thought he would be happier with it being in the same room as me when I'm awake.
> 
> Does it matter to move the crate around? Mostly just 2 places. Also, someone told me that having a dog sleep in the same room as you can lead to dominence issues with the dog. Is that true at all? because I would like to have him sleep in my room, the only reason I don't is because I don't want it to lead to that dominence issue.


That's a load of bunk. What causes "dominance" issues is a weak permissive owner that doesn't take charge and let the dog kow what's expected of them. THEN you'll see boundary puushing, ignoring known commands and the like. Just make a nice place for him on the floor and not on the bed. I use an old crib matress for my upstairs dog bed in my room. You can pick them up at yard sales dirt cheap or at wal mart ofr like $30.00. Certainly a lot cheaper than a dog bed of that size and loads more comfy if you ask me. 

Also Why is he still sleeping in a crate? Is he destructive? having accidents? By that age most of my pups are out in the house sleeping with teh rest of the pack but I confinement train I don't use crates. I knew my lab was ready to be left out of the dog room at night when he started being destructive in there. I left him out and never had any destruction from him since. Sometimes you just have to take the bull by the horns (leave him out) and have faith that your dog will be good. 9 times out of 10 they suprise you.


----------



## IowaDogLover

Enzo actually whines for about 2 minutes I say his name a few times and he goes to sleep. The only thing we have had to work on is what time is a good time to get up in the morning and start making noises again lol! I think having the kennel in the room is key though!


----------



## lbfinn

I just adopted a lab mix puppy last Saturday and I have having issues with barking. The funny thing is, we decided to adopt him because he was really calm and seem like he would be a good playmate for our 2 year old. After we had him for just over 24 hours he seemed to be acting a bit off, for a puppy anyway. We took him to the vet and sure enough he had a fever and was sick. So, he has spent the last 3 days at the vets office getting better. We brought him home today and boy does he feel better. So good in fact, he will not just relax in his crate in the living room with us. He is barking and he won't stop. I get up and walk over to him to say NO, and he just barks more. I have let him out so he doesn't need to go anymore...I am not sure what to do. I am starting to have some feelings of anxiety. My 2 year old is upset with the barking and I don't want to let Charlie (the puppy) out and let him think that he has won. I don't think he respects me and this worries me. I don't want to end up with a misbehaving lab. Any advice would be most appreciated.


----------



## DogPaw

doggone6 said:


> Here's and old (and VERY effective) trick I was taught eons ago by a canine behaviorist. I have not had to use it very often, but when I needed it I was glad indeed to know it!
> 
> Get a soda can (whatever your favorite is, lol). Put 10-12 pennies in it and tape the top shut firmly with masking, duct etc. tape. When the puppy starts whining/barking/etc., heave the can at the crate with a loud, firm "NO!". It may scare the crap out of the dog at first, but in any event will startle him. It takes very few repetitions for the dog to associate the sound with the undesired behavior and - trust me - he'll stop.


Seems to me that it works because your dog is terrified from the loud noise. It also seems that it could make a dog not view their crate as a good thing. I would never do this to any of my dogs. I don't think scaring a dog into stooping a behavior is the way to go.

I also agree that you should see how he does by leaving him out at night. My 1 year old has been sleeping with me since he was 4 months old. The only time he goes in his crate is when I have to leave during the day. He still likes to get into things. But at night, he doesn't leave the bedroom.


----------



## DogPaw

lbfinn said:


> I just adopted a lab mix puppy last Saturday and I have having issues with barking. The funny thing is, we decided to adopt him because he was really calm and seem like he would be a good playmate for our 2 year old. After we had him for just over 24 hours he seemed to be acting a bit off, for a puppy anyway. We took him to the vet and sure enough he had a fever and was sick. So, he has spent the last 3 days at the vets office getting better. We brought him home today and boy does he feel better. So good in fact, he will not just relax in his crate in the living room with us. He is barking and he won't stop. I get up and walk over to him to say NO, and he just barks more. I have let him out so he doesn't need to go anymore...I am not sure what to do. I am starting to have some feelings of anxiety. My 2 year old is upset with the barking and I don't want to let Charlie (the puppy) out and let him think that he has won. I don't think he respects me and this worries me. I don't want to end up with a misbehaving lab. Any advice would be most appreciated.


Why not just leave him out of his crate when you are all in the living room? If I kept my dog in his crate while we are in the same room he would bark also. He wants to be over where we are sitting, not in his crate watching us.


----------



## impulsive57

I tried that but I have a Pom puppy and she wants to get next to me as in my bed so whines. Also if I move in my bed she is whining. I wish I had a room where the crate could stay and when she whined and barked I do not hear it. I bought ear plugs but still can hear her. It's like a baby they know if they cry during the night you take them out to go potty and then it gets more often but they just want you to be with them and take them out.


----------



## impulsive57

My 4 month old puppy is a Pom. She was good at first and only barked or whined one time during the night. Then she was smart and started doing it more and more figuring I take her out, which I did at first. Putting her in my room, makes her whine to want to get in bed with me. Also if I move in bed and make noise she is barking and whining. If I get up to use the bathroom she thinks it's play time. I am resorting to letting her bark as I know she has been let out to pee and really has no issues. But it is a pain as I cannot sleep good at all.


----------



## impulsive57

What is DAP?


----------

